# Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?



## Darkfleet85 (25. März 2012)

*Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Hi 

Nachdem Bulldozer ein Flop war wird auf den I7 umgestiegen, was für ein Mainboard könnt ihr empfehlen?

Ist für den Gaming einsatz. Sollte PCI E 3.0 haben. 

Welcher Chipsatz ist aktuell?

Der 6 Kerner hat wohl kaum Vorteile zum zocken, oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Welche Grafikkarte verwendest du denn?
Und darf man fragen warum PCIe 3.0? Davon wirst du mit dem i7-2600k nichts habe, da er es nicht unterstützt.

Aktuell ist der Z68 Chipsatz, Ende April kommt Ivy mit neuen CPU's und neuen Chipsätzen(Z77, Z75, H75 oder so)

6 Kerne lohnen nicht zum Gamen, nein.


----------



## facehugger (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Wenn du den i7-2600k nehmen willst, würde ich dieses Mobo vorschlagen:


ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
rein für`s zocken reicht aber auch der i5-2500k samt z.B. jenem Mobo:


ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Würde wenn dann eher zum Z68 raten um sich die Möglichkeit auf Intel Quick Sync offen zu lassen.
Und eben den anderen Features.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Es gibt ja sehr wenige Games die von über 4 Kernen profitieren. Entweder jetzt ein Z 68 oder gleich dieses Z 77 Board was sich mittlerweile schon eher anbieten würde


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte verwendest du denn?
> Und darf man fragen warum PCIe 3.0? Davon wirst du mit dem i7-2600k nichts habe, da er es nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Aktuell ist der Z68 Chipsatz, Ende April kommt Ivy mit neuen CPU's und neuen Chipsätzen(Z77, Z75, H75 oder so)
> ...



Ach so, wusste ich auch nicht, danke für die Info.

Graka sollte wahrscheinlich eine GTX-680 werden 
Ist es zu empfehlen auf den Ivy zu warten, oder zahlt sich ein 2600k noch aus?
Die Boards sind ja auch kompatibel für Ivy Prozessoren oder irre ich mich da?
Da könnte man allenfalls nur die CPU später aufrüsten für PCI e 3.0..


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Naja...es ist nen Monat. Außerdem könnte die GTX 680 schon etwas durch PCIe 3.0 profitieren. Also ich würde vermutlich warten, aber die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Bei der GTX 680 dauerst ja auch noch etwas bis Custom Designs rauskommen.

Klar könnte man dann die CPU wechseln aber das würde kostentechnisch keinen Sinn machen. Denn nächstes Jahr kommt schon Haswell mit neuem Sockel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Etwas sparsamer und einen Tick schneller sowie DDR3 1600, das wären so auf die Schnelle ide Vorteile. Ich würde sagen das ein 2600K es auch tun würde wenn man nicht warten will. Sogar die Asrock Z 68 Modelle mit einem PCIe 16 Slot sollen angeblich PCIe 3.0 können lt einem Userbericht ( Antwort vom Support ).


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

zum spielen wär der 2500K preis/leistungstechnisch immer noch spitze.


----------



## dgcss (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Klar reicht der 2500k/2600k.

Dennoch solltest du bedenken das sich Warten durchaus lohnt wenn du JETZT kein neues System benötigst.
In den Sommermonaten (wo auch der Ivy wahrscheinlich erscheinen wird) ist der EDV-Markt so schlecht, sodass Hardware bis zu 20-30% günstiger wird (je nach Hardware und Release Alter).
Wenn du also wartest kannst du schon paar Tattas sparen bei deiner Graka,MoBo etc und kannst auch von der PCIE 3.0 profitieren. 

Einzigster Nachteil.....man weiss nicht wie die Ivys abschneiden werden und welche Kindheitskrankheiten sie evtl mitbringen werden.
Selbst wenn die Ivys floppen sollten kannst du später dann immernoch paar € beim 2500/2600 einsparen


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Naja abschneiden? Schlechter werden sie wohl kaum werden.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



dgcss schrieb:


> Einzigster Nachteil.....man weiss nicht wie die Ivys abschneiden werden und welche Kindheitskrankheiten sie evtl mitbringen werden.
> Selbst wenn die Ivys floppen sollten kannst du später dann immernoch paar € beim 2500/2600 einsparen


 
Langsamer werden sie nicht.
Viel schneller aber auch nicht.
Kaufst du heute einen 2600k kannst du dir den 3770k sparen.
Was sich eben lohnt ist die TDP. Denn die ist sehr niedrig angesichts der Leistung.
Hat jemand einen Phenom 2 lohnt es sich schon auf Ivy zu wechseln. Eher als auf Bulldozer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Ok, warte nun auf den Ivy!

Kann man da noch mit einem neuen Chipsatz rechnen, oder bleibt es beim Z68? 
Vielleicht sind dann, wie GoldenMic gesagt hat die Exclusiven GTX680 raus (nicht die Referenzmodelle)
Was denkt ihr was eine Ivy CPU kosten wird? Weiss man da schon etwas?

Hoffe das PCIe 3.0 zahlt sich dann aus

Hauptsache keine DualGPU mehr, die 7970 lief überhaupt nicht gut, nicht zuletzt wegen den schlechten Treiber.

Gibt dann ein Bilderbuch vom Zusammenbau wenns so weit ist und der erste Gaming-nicht-AMD-Prozessor in den Sockel gedrückt wird, natürlich nur wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

H75, Z75, Z77:
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: H77/Z77/Z75 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ivys werden in etwas soviel kosten wie die aktuellen Sandys, die Sandys sollen dabei etwas billiger werden und auslaufen.


Ich bin generell sehr überrascht von deiner CPU und Graka Wahl


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ok, warte nun auf den Ivy!
> 
> Kann man da noch mit einem neuen Chipsatz rechnen, oder bleibt es beim Z68?
> Vielleicht sind dann, wie GoldenMic gesagt hat die Exclusiven GTX680 raus (nicht die Referenzmodelle)
> ...


 
Ivy wird das kosten was Sandy kostet.
Sandy läuft dann aus. Billiger werden sie aber nicht werden. Das war schon immer so bei Intel.

PCIe 3.0 bringt wahrscheinlich nicht so viel. Zumindest nicht in dem Leistungsbereich in dem du dich dann bewegen wirst.

Die AMD 7970 ist keine Dual GPU Karte.  Die hat nur die Leistung von 2 GPUs.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Also soweit ich weiß soll Sandy billiger werden weil Ivy genau das Preissegment einnimt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß soll Sandy billiger werden weil Ivy genau das Preissegment einnimt.



Kann man nur hoffen, der S. 1156 wurde ja quasi nicht verändert vom Preis


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen, der S. 1156 wurde ja quasi nicht verändert vom Preis


 
Der wäre ja sowieso nicht mehr empfehlenswert gewesen und so konnten die Leute die Prozessoren zumindest noch gut weiterverkaufen. Ich finde das Hoch und Runter und wieder Hoch der x6 viel schlimmer.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

ich glaub da nicht drann das SB billiger wird, höchstens ein paar €
die neueren SB mit deaktivierter GPU sind ja auch gleichteuer wie die alten.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Ivy Bridge: Preise angeblich bekannt - Preisschema entspricht aktueller Sandy-Bridge-Generation - cpu, intel, ivy bridge


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> H75, Z75, Z77:
> Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: H77/Z77/Z75 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ivys werden in etwas soviel kosten wie die aktuellen Sandys, die Sandys sollen dabei etwas billiger werden und auslaufen.
> ...


 
Hehe, ja glaube ich dir

War jahrelang AMD treu, aber es kommt ja einfach nichts mehr, die Hoffnung ist nun halt "gestorben".
Als der Thunderbird rauskam war AMD wirklich Top! Auch die X4 und X6 Reihe war nicht schlecht. Dennoch hat AMD schon da den Anschluss verloren. 

Jetzt wo man lange auf den Bulli gewartet hat, und einfach nichts dabei rauskam habe ich die Nase voll. 

Graka hatte ich auch die GTX285 welche jahrelang souverän seinen Dienst geleistet hat (noch immer mit einem X4 zusammen) und die Zotac GTX 460, welche auch gut lief. Auch die HIS 5850 und Xfx 5870 laufen gut, aber auch da gabs dann nicht wirklich eine weltbewegende "Steigerung"
Mit Nvidia hatte ich einfach noch nie Treiberprobleme und denke Nvidia harmoniert sicher besser mit Intel


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Naja im Endeffekt hast DU was davon wenn du dein Geld für das beste Produkt ausgibst, also brauchst du dich auch nicht zu grämen weil auf dem prozessor nicht AMD draufsteht.

Das Nvidia besser mit Intel harmoniert halte ich übrigens für nen Gerücht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Ja, ist wohl schon ein Gerücht 

Die 7970 hätte auch ihren Reiz, doch wenn man eine 5970 gekauft hat + Koolance WaKühler und dann nicht positiv überrascht ist, schadet es nicht mal wieder eine GTX zu kaufen. Wobei ich diese Karte natürlich behalte, da Sie geil aussieht und trotzdem was spezielles ist. Nur die Leistung ist halt nicht so der Bomber

Hab noch ein Bild von Ihr (Backplate wurde mit 2 EK Kühler gekühlt, da die Karte sonst abstürzte wenn der RAM zu heiss wurde, vermute ich zumindest, dass es am Hitzeproblem lag )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Schick Schick - aber dual gpu? ne danke


----------



## dgcss (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



> Das Nvidia besser mit Intel harmoniert halte ich übrigens für nen Gerücht.



Auch Gerüchte haben irgendwo Ihre Herkunft. DAMALS (Sokel A/462 , 482 , Slot A.... Zeiten) war es in der Tat so das es vermehrt zu BS kommen KONNTE..... *Heutzutage ist es in der Tat reine Einbildung*  (Egal) ,da beide Hersteller von der Technik etc des anderen Provitieren und es unter anderem Namen "abkupfern". Die Kompatibilität ist somit in beide richtungen zu 100% gegeben


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Eine Dual GPU Karte und die Leistung ist nicht so die Bombe? 
Dann hast du da was falsch gemacht. Eine 5970 rennt wie Sau und eine 6990 ist der Hammer.
Wobei mir die natürlich alle zu laut sind. Ich bevorzuge 2 einzelne Karten.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Also mir würden genug Gründe einfallen warum man eine Single GPU oder gar ein SLI/Crossfire Setup einer einzelnen Dual CPU Karte vorziehen sollte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Ja, schade macht man es nicht so wie es 3dfx machte. Zeile für Zeile berechnen lassen, dann hätte man dieses Problem nicht!
3dfx war echt der Hammer! Habe immernoch eine Vodoo 5500 AGP, nur nicht mehr im Dienst

Mal schauen, gibt ja genug schnelle Single GPU Grafikkarten. Fürs Benchen kann einem ja Ruckler egal sein, fürs Zocken ist es angesichts der höheren Kosten unlogisch Dual GPU's zu nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Eine Voodoo habe ich auch noch in der Schublade liegen. Da waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Voodoo habe ich auch noch in der Schublade liegen. Da waren noch Zeiten.



Tombraider oder Drakan war lustig


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Das Gehäuse für den neuen Rechenknech ist angekommen- mit der Hardwarebestellung wird noch etwas gewartet 

Das Gehäuse wurde ein.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja es wird schon alleine wegen dem Gehäuse eine GTX 680 ^^..

p.s Sobald die Hardware da ist, eröffne ich evtl. ein Tagebuch .

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

+1 für Tagebuch

Das Gehäuse ist..nunja...grün. - Sehr grün.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> +1 für Tagebuch
> 
> Das Gehäuse ist..nunja...grün. - Sehr grün.


 
^^ Ja.. kennst du "the fifth element" das ist halt "soo grüüün" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nicht.. schau hier ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vcVUdeUcU8

p.s mein bruder hat noch ein 700 d rumliegen und macht das morgen auf vordermann, evtl. gibts da auch noch ien TB..
mfg und "prost"..


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

Solange dir das Gehäuse gefällt ist es i.O.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 2600 ?*

@Threshold, ich finde es grün 


Die Hardware ist nun da ...

Ein ASUS P9X79 Deluxe und eine Asus GTX 680 ist natürlich vertreten  dazu der I7-3930K  
Bilder folgen  ...


----------

